# Roof Rat dilemma



## Lando1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All- First post here. I have been battling roof rats for the past month. My neighbor had a citrus tree that they removed, soon afterwards I heard noises in my attic space and confirmed rats by some sporadic droppings on the insulation. I have since plugged up the eves and soffit areas with expanding foam reinforced with galvanized hardware cloth. I really went through every spot and plugged up at least 5-8 possible entry points. 

The next approach I took was trapping the rats. I tried two types of traps, the t-rex and the old school wooden traps. The t-rex snap trap the rats laughed at and wouldn't even take the bait off of it, they knew it was trouble. I have had luck with the wooden traps and managed to trap two roof rats.

My question is I still hear something up there, an elusive rat or two I cannot confirm. Traps placed throughout the attic with fresh peanut butter have been ignored. At this point I could be hallucinating but my gut tells me there is still one up there. People have told me they could by shy and will eventually come around to the traps. I am not sure what my next steps should be? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like you covered all bases, just need some time to catch the crafty bugger.

How about glue traps in addition to the ones you are currently using.


----------



## Lando1 (Apr 18, 2012)

AndyWRS said:


> Sounds like you covered all bases, just need some time to catch the crafty bugger.
> 
> How about glue traps in addition to the ones you are currently using.


I don't have much experience with the glue traps. Is there somekind of bait on them, I cant confirm the path they are taking, turds are kind of spead along the peak of the scissor trusses? I think this rat/rats are over the peanut butter at this point. I was going to try some pumpkin seeds. I also read somewhere that vanilla extract on some balled up string would attract a female well.

That is my biggest fear, a pregnant female up there nesting and ignoring all the traps.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

No bait with a glue trap, but you could add some to the center if you choose. The more traps you put in there the better the chances of catching it / them are.

I just boxed off an area on a roof eve for an old customer. I set 5 traps and over 5 days and caught nothing. If your hanging with your fellow rat and he gets snapped up in a trap, i would think you would tend to be hesitant also...i think you just need time. They will partake in the PB and no J if they are hungry enough eventially. I dont think there is a quick fix, but i am no rat expert.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Goggle "Bucket trap" (Mouse-Rat) the are practically free to make and work like a charm.
You Tube has tons of movie s on them.


----------



## Lando1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ravenworks said:


> Goggle "Bucket trap" (Mouse-Rat) the are practically free to make and work like a charm.
> You Tube has tons of movie s on them.


I have seen this before, it looks pretty effective. The problem is the space is in a vaulted ceiling. I am afraid filling it with water or muriatic acid would be bad if it tipped over (kidding about the acid  ).

I may just lay out more traps, do you think it's worth experimenting with different baits or stick with the PB?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Lando1 said:


> I have seen this before, it looks pretty effective. The problem is the space is in a vaulted ceiling. I am afraid filling it with water or muriatic acid would be bad if it tipped over (kidding about the acid  ).
> 
> I may just lay out more traps, do you think it's worth experimenting with different baits or stick with the PB?


Be creative <I'm sure you could figure out a way for it to work.


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

O.K. I cant stand it anymore, my curiosity has got the best of me. I thought the OP was talking about a squirrel. What is a "roof rat" ? Anyone have a pic of one ?


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.ocvcd.org/rats.php


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I had never heard of them either. He's kind of cute that little guy, except for the part about the bubonic plague.


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pic, so its just a rat that loves being in high places. I say, Mr. Rat, meet my pellet rifle.


----------



## wdhall (Apr 26, 2012)

If you are still hearing noises in your attic, you have not sealed EVERY entrance. Effective rat control begins with sealing every hole. Rats can only live for about 3 days without water. If you sealed every hole, the rats would be dead within a week for sure. Remember, rats can squeeze through a hole a half inch in diameter or bigger. 

Have you noticed any of the foam scratched away from where you sealed? If it is squirrels, traps in the attic will not work. Squirrel control is slightly different, as you will have to use one-way doors to exclude them out of the attic. Double check your home to make sure you've sealed all the possible entrances (i.e. soffits, ridge vents, a/c chase, construction gaps, gable vents, etc)

If all else falls, call the pros!


----------

